

Ask HN:Do we need another blogging engine? - arunoda

I just needed to ask this question since I'm researching for a blog engine that suits me well :)
Here is my requirements ,<p>* Simple to create blog post<p>* Need to be speed when saving posts and loading<p>* I love to use Markdown, HTML, images, videos and that needs to be simplified<p>* Simple nice looking themes<p>* Adding multiple pages for the blog post<p>In order to show this, I just created this and you can try using: http://dokeeno.com/login
Some of the written blogs can be found here: http://dokeeno.com/u/blog<p>Would love to here from you?
======
zaptheimpaler
Personally, I liked it because of the refreshing UI. I think a lot of blogs
are very hard to navigate (especially when the blog posts are listed by month
on the side, or have previous/next buttons, but theres no easy way to just
view a complete list at once or search through posts), this wasn't. The idea
of multiple pages in a single blog post was awesome! I didn't try creating a
blog myself, but if you can make it as easy to create blogs as it is on other
sites while providing the UI/multiple pages, I think you have an advantage.

That said, it's also a very easy idea to replicate. Perhaps you need to
identify the people who would be willing to use this a little better and offer
a few more advanced features targeted towards them. I see this product as
filling a nice somewhere between a full-blown CMS like Joomla and a simple
blogging engine, and understanding what the users of that niche want will
help.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks for your suggestions. I hope looking for a niche is the good thing and
this is easy to replicate.

I'm looking for the niche of create Online Documentations for the products.
This suits well for them. And If I would be able to create a online dashboard
of blogs by categories. This will be awesome product for create
Documentations.

------
ScottWhigham
I'd suggest you try to imagine what your /u/blog page(s) look like 1-2 years
from now. I think that, with only four blog posts, that page looks nice and
clean. In a year, how many posts will you have though? How will users who are
brand new to you/your blog accept it if it's just a scrolling/paginated page
of 150 links? How will you handle tags/categories/timelines?

Sparse implementation/design is a nice thing but you don't want to be at the
two year mark and think, "This sucks. My blog has become everything that I
didn't want it to be" all because you tried for clean and nice.

~~~
arunoda
Yes, what you are correct. It's not good to scroll and see 150 pages.

I still haven't look at handling tags/categories/timelines. These are some
pretty standard so I think I should also need to follow this. With this I can
add filtering in the /u/blog.

currently /u/blog is the only delivery point. But I would like to add more
delivery points where people can easily transform this into a HelpDesk,
Tutorial Section ....

------
shebson
Looks cool. One thing you might want to fix: most of the links on the upper
right of login page (FAQ, Contact, etc.) are not clickable. If you don't have
that content yet, I'd just remove the placeholders.

~~~
arunoda
Yes. That should be. I've removed that. Thank you.

